# Password protect folders



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I want a way to put a password on some private folders, does anyone know a simple way? I don't want to encrypt it with crazy algorithms and stuff like Swordfish and crap, just a password. Or maybe something that prompts you to enter a password when the system resumes from a screensaver, not going into the Log On screen(because that disconnects me from the internet). 

And is there any way I can set up my system so it warns me when important files like System32 get accessed not by me?

Both for WinXP Home SP3 and Vista Home Premium 64 bit.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know if this will do for you, but you can make the folder private by going to the properites of it, then sharing, then check "make this folder private".


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

That's just so other users can't access my files from their account and so it wont be shared.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

For both XP and Vista you can enable EFS (Encrypted File System). Simply right-click the file or folder (go into its Properties), go into the Advanced area under attributes, and select "encrypt contents...".

This encryption method is embedded into Windows, and uses your Windows user account to encrypt the file/folder. The only way to access it is to be logged in as the user who has it encrypted (or another account which has been designated as a Recovery Agent), and works transparently in the background.

An alternative would be to use a third-party encryption program such as Truecrypt.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Note that EFS is only available for XP-Pro, Vista-Business, or Vista-Ultimate. Home versions do not have EFS.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

another way is to have a password protected account and to move the folder to your profile. make sure everyone else has their own non admin account.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll say it again - I don't want to encrypt them or keep other users from other accounts out of my files, I want to password protect my files from my own account.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> That's just so other users can't access my files from their account and so it wont be shared.





5NIPER_WOLF said:


> I'll say it again - I don't want to encrypt them or keep other users from other accounts out of my files, I want to password protect my files from my own account.


you seemed to be contradicting yourself. Which is it????


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you want just a password on a folder?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Jason09 said:


> Do you want just a password on a folder?


YES that's exactly what I want!


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I think this is what you are looking for. There are other ones here to but FYI almost all of them use encryption as well as passwords.

http://download.cnet.com/Folder-Lock/3000-2092_4-10249356.html?tag=lst-0-5


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay when I clicked OK after the setup, I had checked 'Run when setup is complete', I received a Stop Error saying that WinFL32.sys had caused the problem. When I restarted I tried running it again and it just stopped responding before the program even started. I put it in my AVG's exception list but to no avail. SpyBot Search & Destroy is not blocking it either.

Same problem on both my systems (Vista Home Premium 64-bit and XP Home 32-bit)


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Try one of the other programs, it sounds like that one is corrupted.


----------

